# Beardie Jumping on light guard



## cjboocollins (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi,
Just got a almost 1 year old beardie.
He is in a 4ft Viv, temps 35C Hot 25C cool and basking spot around 45C. He was eating within a few hours of being in his new viv.
After 24 hrs he has started jumping up and hanging off the guard around the basking lamp - the guard gives enough room around the light that i don't think he will get burnt. Is this normal behaviour or is it something to be worried about?
Any advice gratefully received Thanks.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

It's one of the reasons i don't think a light guard is advisable for a beardie.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't use a guard for any of my reptiles, including my beardie and tokay geckos. The guard can arguably get hotter than the actual bulb, and the beardie is obviously going to stay close to the bulb a lot longer if its got something to hold on to! I would personally remove it, its jumping towards it because they love to climb (despite popular misconception) if you remove it, it probably won't jump anymore!


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Have to agree with the others about removing the guard. Allthough you think you are doing the safest thing for your beardie it just encourages them to jump on it. It's possible the claws could get caught and in the struggle the beardie may hurt themselves.


----------



## cjboocollins (Jan 20, 2012)

Light guard removed and do far so good, my bearded has not even attempted to jump towards the lights.
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## sandypand (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for this I have the exact same problem with mine.
Don't know what to do,
Does anyone use a ceramic heater aswell? Cause no doubt I will
Have the same problem with that too?
Just wondering if I should leave it off there too.


----------



## cjboocollins (Jan 20, 2012)

Spoke to soon - my beardie has now started jumping at the bulb itself, he is not trying to hold on to it just hitting it with his head and falling dropping down again!
Thinking of changing the lights to the dome reflector type so the bottom of the reflector is level with the viv roof - its a wooden viv so can cut holes in the roof and shine the lights straight down.
Any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## sandypand (Jan 4, 2012)

I am kind of thinking the same as you but
I don't wan to put a massive hole in the top of the viv.


----------

